# Power supply for Sevcon G4



## aschenk (May 30, 2018)

Hi, I am new on this forum and glad I found it. I am working on a work project to develop a heavy duty mobile cart. We are using two Heinzmann PMS 100 motors with gearing and a pair of Sevcon G4 controllers. I would like to get the motors working on the bench first . Anyone have suggestions for a DC power supply to do development? The motors are rated each for a max of 67A under full load. I don't really want to use batteries just yet. I though of a 50-100A 33-40V DC supply should work initially? Thoughts?Suggestions?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Honestly, spend the money on a test pack that you can use later. Switching power supplies don't work that well with these controllers (I've tried).

I'd just get 4 cheap 12V batteries, just something to test with. Maybe 20-35Ah or so. A couple 20AH aren't much more than $30 each. A Power supply for that power level (4000W) is going to be way more expensive. Even if you get something used at $0.25 a watt or so, you're still looking at a Grand.


----------



## aschenk (May 30, 2018)

Frodus,

Thanks for the reply. I assume you are suggesting a test battery pack?


----------



## aschenk (May 30, 2018)

frodus said:


> Honestly, spend the money on a test pack that you can use later. Switching power supplies don't work that well with these controllers (I've tried).
> 
> I'd just get 4 cheap 12V batteries, just something to test with. Maybe 20-35Ah or so. A couple 20AH aren't much more than $30 each. A Power supply for that power level (4000W) is going to be way more expensive. Even if you get something used at $0.25 a watt or so, you're still looking at a Grand.


Ok Thanks for the info.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

aschenk said:


> Frodus,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I assume you are suggesting a test battery pack?


Yes, correct. It'll handle the current requirements better, and it's far cheaper per watt. Might even find some used on Craigslist or something that would suffice for testing.


----------

